

Beginner Solution to the Rubik's Cube - edw519
http://peter.stillhq.com/jasmine/rubikscubesolution.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This isn't a solution. Technically, this is an algorithm for restoration.

Technically, solving the cube means developing an algorithm for restoration.
Sadly, common usage has obscured the distinction, elevating the rather simple
act of restoration to the status of solution, and eroding the term "solution"
sufficiently as to be rendered effectively meaningless.

Sad, but there you are.

</rant>

